# Pumilo's Reticulata viv



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been working on this side by side with my 75 gallon viv. I was given 4 of these as they came in with cracked bottoms. I replaced the bottoms and found that all the tracking was loose. Silicone does not stick well to plastics so they came off easily so I could sand the plastic tracks. That gives the silicone something to hold on to. For the rest of the construction details, please see my 75 gallon viv build as it goes into more detail and has links to all the steps in the build. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html
Here goes.
Cork bark siliconed in. We are going with another cork tree structure and the cork bark mosaic method.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sphagnum stuffed into cracks. An inch of so of Turface is put in. An inch or so of my clay substrate is put in.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Lookin mighty nice!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

PVC spacers put in and filled with substrate.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Frogparty. Here comes a familiar looking piece of wood on top of those spacers.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If only I knew somewhere I could get a thousand or so bugs. Wait a minute!  Dwarf white isopods and dwarf purple "junglepods" are added. Bunches of temperate white springtails, some pink springtails, and some Tomocerus giant black springs go in.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A cork bark log is stuffed with sphagnum and added. I'm trying to break this viv up into different territories. 4 Reticulata will be going in here and signs of aggression will be carefully watched. Hopefully, the separate territories will help with their aggression. You can see the first few plants going in.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Planted, leaf litter added, fan installed.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The occupants. Anybody experienced with Reticulata care to take a stab at sexing? I'm sure hoping male, female, female, male.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Home sweet Home...or Jailbreak! viewers choice.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The rest of the photography is courtesy of Frogboy. He was playing with the camera settings so the color is messed up on some of them. None of these frogs are orange. They are metallic red beyond red! We are putting in the orange shots anyway.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

"What are you looking at?"


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Love the last shot here. Just hanging around.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

This was my favorite series of shots! "Going, going, GONE!"


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

awesome shots guys! beautiful frogs too.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you going to be separating them soon? From what I've read retics are extremely aggressive in anything more than pairs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Are you going to be separating them soon? From what I've read retics are extremely aggressive in anything more than pairs.


We will be watching for aggression and will be prepared to separate at any time. Their original 10 gallon will be kept ready for an emergency back up viv while a second viv is prepared if necessary. 
However, there are Reticulata keepers out there who have had success in groups. It is key to have distinct territories, which we have done with the trunk structures and the log. It is also important to have lots of leaf litter. We have an average 2 inches deep leaf litter. We have many caves and hides in the viv for them to claim as their own.
We hope to keep them as a group but are prepared to separate.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ya it seems like everything seems to be different with different people i have herd of groups sucessful and i have herd of fighting till the group is weeded down to a pair. Keep us updated! In getting some in the next import from ue. I was going to keep them in separate pairs, hopefully yours keep to their territories


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Everything looks good! Lovely frogs.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang Doug.....Two sweet builds at the same time, showoff!......Looks awesome bro.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Stunning! Great job Pumilo and Frogboy


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! You made me want to get some reticulatas. Very amazing job guys and great pictures. I wish you luck with them


----------



## crittermom (May 26, 2009)

beautiful! will have to try the cork mosaic on the next one. great frogs!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Very nice---can't get enough of looking at those fellas. With the way you care for your frogs, I bet you can get them to breed!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

earthfrog said:


> Very nice---can't get enough of looking at those fellas. With the way you care for your frogs, I bet you can get them to breed!


Thanks, I sure hope so. I think it's pretty obvious that I like tiny frogs. I would love to care for some fresh morphed Reticulata! 
I am still contemplating separating them, especially after a conversation with James (thanks). I do have a second 40 gallon viv exactly like this one that I could move the other two into. I will be observing closely to see if I can sex them. Anybody with experience raising Reticulata, your input on sex would be welcome. Fingers crossed for 2.2! 
By the way, I don't think I mentioned the size before now. These are 38 gallon vivs measuring 22.5" x 17" x 24" tall.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Sheesh, I hope you got a good deal on the pallet load of cork bark you seem to have! Another nice viv. Try asking Michael (poison beauties) about the retics - I seem to remember that he had success with them a while back.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice build. I am so emvious of your little Reticulata. I know they will love their new home. I like the way you did the back wall and the seal for the doors.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great viv Doug!

On regards to sexing, I'm no expert!

I currently have a young group of 4 that are just past the 7month mark.

Mine have started breeding already in their QT tub!!! So I have the calling to ID the male and the following/stroking to ID my females.

In my opinion, it is easiest to sex them from the side rather than from above. The females although small are very girthy, more so than any other Ranitomeya I have kept and are a good chunk bigger than the males SVL.

All the best with them, they are gorgeous frogs!

Best regards,
Richie


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> The occupants. Anybody experienced with Reticulata care to take a stab at sexing? I'm sure hoping male, female, female, male.


Hey Doug,

I think you are spot on with your sexing attempt, if I had to guess thats what I'd have said as well! I am stoked to see that some are keeping their papa's spotting! Great shots Frogboy, thanks for sharing!

Oh and that is yet another epic Viv! Well done!

Chris


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Another part of keeping them in groups is a massive amount of terrestrial space. I've only been skimming so I don't know how your tank is oriented. Be careful looking for aggression, it can sneak up on you. On my first attempt at keeping retics I didn't notice _anything_... all of a sudden I had an emaciated frog. When they get stressed they can go very quickly.

In terms of sexing I'd say you're right as far as body shape goes. Personally, for me (and a few I've spoken with), I tell mine apart by behavior. My female is always climbing and my male is always in the leaf litter (this seems to be standard for at least a few retic keepers).

Good luck!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Jake. I will most likely be putting the spare Euro viv together for the second pair.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know its pretty soon but have they shown any sign of aggression yet?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> I know its pretty soon but have they shown any sign of aggression yet?


Not even a bit. Obviously you saw Mark Peppers take on Retics as it was your thread. I'm going to link it for others, anyway. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/77640-breeding-success-retics.html I just keep going back and forth about separating or keeping the group of 4 together. Seems to be working for Mark in a smaller viv than I have.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats great news so far! Ya i would like to keep mine as a group, but i know alot of others have said nothing but pairs. Im guessing it comes down to tank design


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Visual barriers and multiple calling sites. Give each male equal opportunity to have a good place to impress the ladies and they won't fight as much.


----------



## DCgecko (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the viv and the frogs. My next-to-have ranitomeya!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Getting some nice growth on Manuran's mystery vine and some of his mosses already.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Doug, when'd you get that moss? mine from manuran has just started getting it's barrings and getting some new sprouts here and there.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

curlykid said:


> Doug, when'd you get that moss? mine from manuran has just started getting it's barrings and getting some new sprouts here and there.


Nick, when I checked my folder that I stored photo's of Manuran's plants in, it was labeled Dec 3 2011. So within a few days of that.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

How are all the little guys doing? Im Anxious to get mine next month!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

All four are doing great. No signs of aggression. Did you seen the neat "mushrooms" growing in there? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78760-worlds-smallest-mushrooms.html


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Those are rad! Thats awesome that there is no aggression, are they calling yet?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No calling yet.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WooHoo! First tadpole is out!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> WooHoo! First tadpole is out!


Grats! That is good to hear


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice Doug! That's great to hear!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome news Doug! I told you it wouldn't be long!

Any pics of the viv now that its had a few more months under its belt?

Cheers,
Richie


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats on the tadpole!


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

Just stumbled on the thread, beautiful frogs... That pic on the 2nd page, your favorite... awesome pattern, I like the mustache


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, I had completely missed the mustache.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Doug, that viv, and certainly that tad, it didnt happen unless we see pics. That viv was splendid even from the beggining. I'd love to see how its grown in. **HINT HINT**


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

those are beautiful frogs! gotta get some new pics up!!!!


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Glad to hear about the tadpole.
I just asked UE about a pair of these and hopefully I will have some soon.


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

always have loved these frogs ever since i got into this hobby. maybe over winter ill pick some up. there color and patterns are so vibrant!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The first time I saw these were at Ryan Carr's. I couldn't belive how small tiny they were. These aren't thumbnails, they're pinkynails!


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Any updates on the frogs and viv? Beautiful frogs and viv though!!!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

From your original pictures it definately looked like a 2.2 to me. Did you end up separating them? Ive been debating on setting up a 2.2 myself and have been wondering if you were still having success with yours in groups.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

All four are still doing great together. I try to keep a few things in mind when setting up vivs for frogs that may have more aggression in groups. Many of the same things I keep in mind for grouping imitators. My thoughts on grouping aggresive thumbnails are spelled out here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/91069-question-about-male-imitator-callings.html


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, Doug. Congrats on the breeding. That's awesome that you've been able to negate their aggressive behavior. Very nice looking frogs.


----------

